# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Hikanimono, Hikarimoyo, Kawarimono Grouping

## E. Nitto

Menjelang *4th Kois Festival* ada istilah pengelompokan varitas Hikarimono, Hikarimoyo, Kawarimono yg bagi para senior hal itu sudah biasa didengar dan tidak membingungkan lagi. 
Tetapi untuk sebagian teman2 hobiis seperti saya mungkin masih rancu / bingung mengenai jenis yg masuk dlm pengelompokan varitas ini

Detail pengelompokan dibawah ini mudah2an dpt membantu..

*Hikari-Mujimono / Hikarimono*
Platinum Ogon, Yamabuki Ogon, Orange Ogon, Hi Ogon, Nezu Ogon, Kin Matsuba, Gin Matsuba, Mizuho Ogon 

*Hikari-Moyomono / Hikarimoyo*
Yamatonishiki, Hariwake,Yamabuki-Hariwake, Orange Hariwake, Hariwake Matsuba, Yamabuki-Hariwake Matsuba, Orange Hariwake Matsuba, Sakura Ogon, Kikusui, Kujaku, Sho-Chiku-Bai, Kinsui/Ginsui

*Kawarimono*
Karasugoi, Hajiro, Hageshiro, Kumonryu, Yotsujiro,  Suminagashi, Chagoi, Ochiba Shigure, Kigoi, Matsukawabe, Midori, Aka/Ki Matsuba, Sanke-Shusui, Showa-Shusui, Goshiki-Shusui, Kanoko, Kage Utsuri (Shiro, Ki or Hi), Kage Sanke/Showa, Aka-Hajiro, Akamuji, Tsuba-Sanke, Marusaki, Kikokuryo

Note :
Apabila ada kesalahan/kekurangan, mohon para suhu/shifu berkenan meluruskan atau menambahkan..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

kurang gambarnya om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Pada 4th Koi's Festival Hikarimono dan Hikarimoyo tetap disatukan atau dipisah ?
Thanks.......   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Pada 4th Koi's Festival Hikarimono dan Hikarimoyo tetap disatukan atau dipisah ?
> Thanks.......


Menurut yg tertera diposter Hikarimono/moyo oom, artinya digabung atau dipisah ya he3x...... Coba check di portal forum.. di Banner 4th Koi's Festival oom.... 
Mungkin oom Luki/oom Datta/oom Abi bisa membantu menjawab....

----------


## Bony

> Menjelang *4th Kois Festival* ada istilah pengelompokan varitas Hikarimono, Hikarimoyo, Kawarimono yg bagi para senior hal itu sudah biasa didengar dan tidak membingungkan lagi. 
> Tetapi untuk sebagian teman2 hobiis seperti saya mungkin masih rancu / bingung mengenai jenis yg masuk dlm pengelompokan varitas ini
> 
> Detail pengelompokan dibawah ini mudah2an dpt membantu..
> 
> *Hikari-Mujimono / Hikarimono*
> Platinum Ogon, Yamabuki Ogon, Orange Ogon, Hi Ogon, Nezu Ogon, Kin Matsuba, Gin Matsuba, Mizuho Ogon 
> 
> *Hikari-Moyomono / Hikarimoyo*
> ...


Oom kalau koromo showa masuk kawarimono nggak ya?Tq

----------


## E. Nitto

> Oom kalau koromo showa masuk kawarimono nggak ya?Tq


Hehehe saya gak berwewenang menjawab oom, tapi sebelum mendapatkan jawaban dari para suhu kita coba analisa bareng2 ya oom, nanti biar para suhu yg meluruskan...

Jenis diluar kelompok varitas yg umum biasanya dimasukkan ke kelompok Hikari Mujimono, Hikari Moyomono dan Kawarimono....

 - Hikari Mujimono - gampangnya Single Color tapi hrs ada Hikarinya....
 - Hikari Moyomono - Multi Color tapi hrs ada Hikarinya.....
 - Kawarimono - jenis yg tdk masuk dalam kelompok varitas umum dan tidak ada Hikari nya..

Mudah2an bener ya oom, ini ilustrasi biar gampang aja....he3x...

----------


## wen

info bagus om, thx.  ::

----------


## totohs

> Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> Oom kalau koromo showa masuk kawarimono nggak ya?Tq
> 
> 
> Hehehe saya gak berwewenang menjawab oom, tapi sebelum mendapatkan jawaban dari para suhu kita coba analisa bareng2 ya oom, nanti biar para suhu yg meluruskan...
> 
> Jenis diluar kelompok varitas yg umum biasanya dimasukkan ke kelompok Hikari Mujimono, Hikari Moyomono dan Kawarimono....
> 
> ...


Kemarin saya coba bikin ilustrasinya disini om, tapi mungkin nggak begitu lengkap sampe ke detil varitas warna: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9759

----------


## E. Nitto

> Kemarin saya coba bikin ilustrasinya disini om, tapi mungkin nggak begitu lengkap sampe ke detil varitas warna: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9759


Saya baru tau threadnya oom, bagus banget oom, diteruskan aja oom.. he3x...
Permintaan oom mikaelsebastian udah terjawab tuh oom....

----------


## tenonx

maaf om, untuk koromo showa sebaiknya masuk di showa aja, kemaren udah nanya ama juri2 yg pas dateng ke jogja   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> maaf om, untuk koromo showa sebaiknya masuk di showa aja, kemaren udah nanya ama juri2 yg pas dateng ke jogja


wah klo masuk jenis showa kriterianya lain dunk om nonx. kan sekilas dianggap showa kotor....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hehehehe kan keliatan om bedanya sisik ai ama kotor Hi nya   ::  

dan jg itu yg bilang CKK sih   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> maaf om, untuk koromo showa sebaiknya masuk di showa aja, kemaren udah nanya ama juri2 yg pas dateng ke jogja


Hehehe kalau masuk di Showa ya udah pasti kalah dihajar sama Showanya dong oom... hehehehe

----------


## tenonx

yach om Ed, semua kan tergantung dari quality ikan itu sendiri   ::  

klo modelnya begini gimana om?


diambil dari Koromo Showa

----------


## tenonx

atau yang ini dari apresiasi di forum ini jg


diambil dari link ini mohon komentar nya untk 2 jumbo ini..(untuk pembelajaran)..

----------


## tenonx

Barusan dapet link klo koromo showa di atas dimasukkan ke kelas koromo   ::   ::  

Best in Variety Winners from the 2010 All Japan Show

----------


## mario85

nong koromo showa yg atas ikan mana ya..yg bawah omosako kan klo ga salah

----------


## E. Nitto

> Barusan dapet link klo koromo showa di atas dimasukkan ke kelas koromo    
> 
> Best in Variety Winners from the 2010 All Japan Show


Thanks a lot oom tenonx.... berarti clear ya oom, kalau ada kondisi spt itu kita tinggal ikut aja ya... siplah.......

----------


## tenonx

yg ini lho om Mario




> Thanks a lot oom tenonx.... berarti clear ya oom, kalau ada kondisi spt itu kita tinggal ikut aja ya... siplah.......


semoga ga di dis ama juri aja om   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

klo ini foto dr website tersebut, semoga ga ilang di kemudian hari   ::

----------

